# Wireless adapter gets disconnected frequently



## GSquadron (Aug 1, 2019)

So I have a wireless adapter and it disconnects.
It is not an internet problem since I can connect with other devices.
The adapter is tp link TL-WN823N.
The device disconnects for no obvious reason.
When I try to remove and plugin again it wont work.
It will say device not recognized or usb not recognized, something like that.
Sometimes it does though and this is strange.

Majority of times I need to shut down and restart computer for it to work, and even then is not guaranteed to work.
I also try different usb ports, same problem.

*Update*: Now I want to connect my PC with the wireless router, using ethernet cables.
The router already has 4 ethernet ports.


----------



## kapone32 (Aug 1, 2019)

All you had to say was TP link. Get an Asus one or better yet a PCI_E based wifi card and you will be golden. Seriously Asus for me has never disappointed in terms of networking.


----------



## natr0n (Aug 1, 2019)

Maybe it overheats ? I have some of these small things they get insanely hot.

Perhaps try using a usb extension so it cant build up heat in the ports.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 1, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Maybe it overheats ? I have some of these small things they get insanely hot.
> 
> Perhaps try using a usb extension so it cant build up heat in the ports.



+1, this


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 1, 2019)

natr0n said:


> Maybe it overheats ? I have some of these small things they get insanely hot.
> 
> Perhaps try using a usb extension so it cant build up heat in the ports.


So true, it burns.
Not sure this is the exact problem but will investigate.

What is weird I tried to let the wireless adapter as it is and it didnt disconnect.
So I guess it overheats when I send data.

*I want to connect it with Ethernet, how do I do that with my wireless router?*
I already have connected my PC with the router using a Lan cable, but I dont see any lights on the LED ethernet port.
Do I have to configure it? And if yes, how do I do it?

I also just did a test. I tried to remove the adaptor and let it cool down.
Then plug it in and always works.
So it is 100% from overheat.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> I want to connect it with Ethernet, how do I do that with my wireless router?


First, it is important to understand "wireless router" is just a marketing term - and an inaccurate one at that. There really is no such thing as a "wireless" router. All routers are wired with just 1 input and 1 output. 

What you have is an "integrated" device with 3 discrete (separate) network devices inside sharing a circuit board, case and power supply. These include the router, the WAP (wireless access point) and [typically] a 4-port Ethernet switch. The WAP actually connects to the switch's 5th Ethernet port internally. 

So your wired devices connect via an Ethernet cable to the Ethernet switch and your wireless devices connect to the WAP. Then internally, they all go through the router and out to the "gateway" device which is typically your modem. 

Note today you will often see 4-way integrated devices called "residential gateways". These are also integrated devices that include the modem inside the same case too. In some cases, there may even be a 5th discrete device, the VoIP internet phone feature. Again, 5 discrete devices that just happen to share a circuit board, case and power supply. 

Typically, you don't have to do anything to connect via Ethernet except plug an Ethernet cable into the computer's Ethernet connection, and the other end of the cable into one of the Ethernet switch ports on the back of the router. Windows (or Linux) will do the rest. If you don't see any LED activity on the back of your computer (if there are LEDs there) or on the router, try a different cable. Ethernet cables are critical network devices that tend to be very fragile and often cheaply made (that's why I make my own cables - besides being able to make them to the length I need).

FTR, just because a network adapter has the TP-Link brand on it, that IN NO WAY suggests it is inferior. 

I will say this, however, those tiny "dongle" style adapters (regardless the brand) are not the best by any means. They are convenient because of their size - especially with notebooks. But they often lack range and are more subject to interference/signal blocking because they don't stick out enough - especially from metal PC cases.

So for a PC, if Ethernet is not possible, I recommend a wireless adapter that has external antennas, like this one. Many, like this ASUS model, let you move the antennas for even better propagation.



GSquadron said:


> The router already has 4 ethernet ports.


And are they all occupied? Do note those ports can go bad too. If you swap cables and still have no LED activity, try a different port.


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 2, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> *I want to connect it with Ethernet, how do I do that with my wireless router?*
> I already have connected my PC with the router using a Lan cable, but I dont see any lights on the LED ethernet port.
> Do I have to configure it? And if yes, how do I do it?



Like Bill said try all your LAN ports, doubtful they all burned out. 

Other options are using powerline adapters or an old router in bridge mode.

Also I use the exact Asus adapter Bill Linked in my PC but you can get the exact same unit for $2 less under the gigabyte brand.  Like most electronics, wi-fi adapters are rarely made by the company name on the box and the same company makes the Asus & Gigabyte adapter using the same Intel AC 8260 chip.  I've also use the TP-link adapter Bill linked under the Rosewill brand.  Any of the mentioned adapter will do the job.






						Amazon.com: Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I REV Bluetooth 4.2/Wireless AC/B/G/N Band Dual Frequency 2.4Ghz/5.8Ghz Expansion Card: Gateway
					

Buy Gigabyte GC-WB867D-I REV Bluetooth 4.2/Wireless AC/B/G/N Band Dual Frequency 2.4Ghz/5.8Ghz Expansion Card: Network Cards - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 2, 2019)

You can also try a usb extension cable to keep the dongle cooler.

Like this, that I own:  https://www.amazon.com/UGREEN-Exten...green+usb+extension+cable,aps,131&sr=8-5&th=1


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2019)

jsfitz54 said:


> You can also try a usb extension cable to keep the dongle cooler.


Not just cooler. Because the antenna is inside the dongle, that cable lets you reorient the antenna - even raise it a few feet - perhaps away the metal case.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 2, 2019)

Nothing but trouble with Toilet Paper link. I had one of their adapters. Dual band wireless N. It melted. Would connect for like 10-15 mins max. 

Get a Broadcom based A6200 Netgear, Asus AC53USB, or just wire in with ethernet.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> I had one of their adapters.


Oh yeah. There's proof. One adapter failed. So obviously all the millions and millions of TP-Link adapters out there must be junk too.  

We need to be realistic here. TP-Link makes over 2 dozen different USB and PCIe wireless adapters. It is just silly to claim the entire brand is junk - especially based on one extremely limited personal experience. I've used TP-Link adapters for years, as well as those from Rosewill, Netgear, Linksys, Netgear and off-brand models. And no brand stands out as less or more reliable than another. 

As dirtyferret noted, the major brands rarely make the products themselves.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 2, 2019)

kapone32 said:


> All you had to say was TP link. Get an Asus one or better yet a PCI_E based wifi card and you will be golden. Seriously Asus for me has never disappointed in terms of networking.



I never had trouble from TP-Link, had asus routers crap out for no reason though.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 2, 2019)

I never quite understood the use of a wireless connection on a desktop.  Problems aside, enjoy the speed bump you will get from the cable

1.  If it hasn't been done already, download the ethernet drivers for your MoBo and install them,

2.  No need to have the card in there, so best to just uninstall drivers and remove it.  Or at least disable it in device manager.  Theoretically you could leave both in place, but practically, I have found they conflict at time.  My MoBo has Both on board ... when it's on the desktop, WiFi is disabled, when it;'s on the workbench, ethernet is disabled.

3.  Take and ethernet cable and connect the two ... don't buy the cheapest you can find. 

4.  Install the ethernet drivers for your MoBo.

5.  Turn off everything.  Turn on the modem ... wait for it to establish a connection, turn on the router .,, wait a bit, turn on your PC.  Note that you will oft have had success just doing all one after the other.  But for troubleshooting purposes, 1st time and all, best to take ya time.

6.  I prefer to have fixed IP addresses for all static devices (desktops, printers, plotters).  Some will not function without one.  All phones and lappies use DNS.   But if it's "just you" this is not important.

7.  Open your router utility make sure all is right w/ the world, go thru the manual if you have problems.



eidairaman1 said:


> I never had trouble from TP-Link, had asus routers crap out for no reason though.



I have had problems with both ... but mostly have been using Netgear, they get on the phone.   The current one I grabbed from Asus because it had 8 ports ... works fine as a router but tech support is just a bot.  No matter how many times I report the same problem installing their network printer software (using the routers USB ports) a bot responds telling me how to "get on th internet" ... every response is the same words just signed with different persons 1st name.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Aug 2, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> I never had trouble from TP-Link



+1 to that. or the Rosewill equivalent.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 2, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> I never quite understood the use of a wireless connection on a desktop. Problems aside, enjoy the speed bump you will get from the cable


When you can't drill holes in walls, floors and ceilings, wireless may be the only option.


----------



## Frick (Aug 2, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> When you can't drill holes in walls, floors and ceilings, wireless may be the only option.



Or if you're fine with "just" 60mb/s speeds. I'd say the majority of people don't need the benefits of wired networks.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 2, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> Oh yeah. There's proof. One adapter failed. So obviously all the millions and millions of TP-Link adapters out there must be junk too.
> 
> We need to be realistic here. TP-Link makes over 2 dozen different USB and PCIe wireless adapters. It is just silly to claim the entire brand is junk - especially based on one extremely limited personal experience. I've used TP-Link adapters for years, as well as those from Rosewill, Netgear, Linksys, Netgear and off-brand models. And no brand stands out as less or more reliable than another.
> 
> As dirtyferret noted, the major brands rarely make the products themselves.


It had pretty good reviews. Had, on paper good bang for the buck.... but failed. Recommended for pentesting and such...


----------



## dirtyferret (Aug 2, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Get a Broadcom based A6200 Netgear, Asus AC53USB, or just wire in with ethernet.



I have the Asus AC53 in my laptop.  I use it to stream NFL games (so 3 1/2 hour streaming sessions) and it gets a little warm but otherwise no issues. That said it's just a rebranded Edimax 7822;  Netgear sells the exact same rebranded unit.



eidairaman1 said:


> I never had trouble from TP-Link, had asus routers crap out for no reason though.



My TP-Link powerline adapters are going five years strong with no issues.  My Asus N56U is eight years strong as an AP & switch in my bedroom.
That said my TP-LINK N900 wi-fi adapter only lasted two years before it died and my Asus A66U B1 router didn't even make two years before i had heat issues with it.  Doesn't necessarily mean they make (or sell) all bad stuff, the industry as a whole is not entirely reliable. I do tend to stick to Asus, Netgear, and TP-Link products. 



John Naylor said:


> I never quite understood the use of a wireless connection on a desktop.  Problems aside, enjoy the speed bump you will get from the cable



I hardwire all my Rokus for streaming.  I don't play pvp online games and my PC sits in my basement office directly under my wi-fi router so I get a strong signal with my full 100Mbps.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> It had pretty good reviews. Had, on paper good bang for the buck.... but failed. Recommended for pentesting and such...


So what? Of course you would be disappointed if you did your home work, bought something that got good reviews only to have it fail on you. Everyone would feel the same way. 

But no one is perfect! Until Man can create perfection 100% of the time, even the best models from the best makers will occasionally have a unit that fails prematurely.

But that IN NO WAY means the entire brand is junk - as you claimed based on one failure. 


Frick said:


> Or if you're fine with "just" 60mb/s speeds. I'd say the majority of people don't need the benefits of wired networks.


Except it is not just about speeds. Ethernet is inherently more secure. But speaking of speeds, "in theory", with 802.11ac @ 5GHz, the maximum speed obtainable is 1.3Gbps. And with MIMO, theoretical speeds go all the way up to 3.46Gbps! 

 Of course that is never seen in real-world scenarios, but 200+ Gbps is obtainable. Still not comparable to 1Gbps Ethernet speeds, but much faster than 60Mbps.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 3, 2019)

Now it turns out Ethernet ports wont work and the LED wont light up.
I tried with a different router and it works, different cord and it works.
How to turn on the LED lights of the Ethernet ports of the router?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2019)

What router? 

We need details


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 3, 2019)

eidairaman1 said:


> What router?
> 
> We need details



CBN that looks like this one. Not sure if this is the exact model.








			CBN Support Portal for KDG Customers


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2019)

That CBN looks almost exactly like many Motorola/Arris Surfboard models, as seen here.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 3, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> So what? Of course you would be disappointed if you did your home work, bought something that got good reviews only to have it fail on you. Everyone would feel the same way.
> 
> But no one is perfect! Until Man can create perfection 100% of the time, even the best models from the best makers will occasionally have a unit that fails prematurely.
> 
> ...


I know some other things about that company that can't be discussed here.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 3, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> That CBN looks almost exactly like many Motorola/Arris Surfboard models, as seen here.


LoL Rip off.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> LoL Rip off.



Id replace it with a Netgear.

Power rig off, unplug psu from wall
Remove the wifi adapter, clean the slot/port with contact cleaner, reinsert the wifi adapter, use latest drivers from tp-link for your OS.

I had problems with an intel wifi adaper disconnecting randomly and it was a outdated driver, but that router looks cheap.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 3, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> I know some other things about that company that can't be discussed here.


Uh huh.   If you can't back up your claims with supporting evidence, then they mean nothing.

TP-Link is one of the leading providers of wireless networking devices in the world. A company does not get that way by making trash products. They are also one of the few that design and manufacture their own products instead of outsourcing to an OEM. That means they have total control, and that's a good thing. 

If your claims were true, the tech sites and retail outlets would be awash with poor reviews and user complaints. That's not happening, as anyone with Bing Google can easily see.

****

A colleague had problems  with his brand new ASUS wireless router knocking all his wireless devices off the network every morning - always around 8am, then again about 8:30. Took him awhile to realize it happened every time his wife zapped a cup of water for her morning tea! So he surprised her with brand new microwave oven - explaining  they needed a stainless steel one that matched the new refrigerator, stove and dishwasher. The old MW oven was a 10 year old white - or used to be white. 

The next morning, the wireless network was rock solid stable and her water was ready in 1/2 the time. Everyone was happy.


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 4, 2019)

NDAs... bill.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 4, 2019)

Looks like sign of death


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 4, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> NDAs... bill.


I'm very familiar with NDA's. I've been bound by many over the last 4+ decades and I'm currently bound by a couple still. But they do not change the facts. You based your claim on one failure of one device from a giant corporation that makes 100s if not 1000s of different devices. That's just silly - especially when there's no evidence of a systemic issue within the company or the products the company makes - which is something you seem to want everyone to believe now. 

I would ask you provide some real "factual" evidence as to why we should avoid TP-Link products. At this point your sample-size-of-one experience is just anecdotal evidence. And anecdotal evidence is not evidence. If unable or unwilling, then I would suggest you adhere to the intent of the "non-disclosure" agreement.

If it is your _opinion_, based on one failure of one product that all TP-Link products are junk, then fine. You are entitled to your opinion and I support your right to express it. I would just ask you then express it as an opinion, and not as a statement of fact.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 4, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I'm very familiar with NDA's. I've been bound by many over the last 4+ decades and I'm currently bound by a couple still. But they do not change the facts. You based your claim on one failure of one device from a giant corporation that makes 100s if not 1000s of different devices. That's just silly - especially when there's no evidence of a systemic issue within the company or the products the company makes - which is something you seem to want everyone to believe now.
> 
> I would ask you provide some real "factual" evidence as to why we should avoid TP-Link products. At this point your sample-size-of-one experience is just anecdotal evidence. And anecdotal evidence is not evidence. If unable or unwilling, then I would suggest you adhere to the intent of the "non-disclosure" agreement.
> 
> If it is your _opinion_, based on one failure of one product that all TP-Link products are junk, then fine. You are entitled to your opinion and I support your right to express it. I would just ask you then express it as an opinion, and not as a statement of fact.



Yeah only troubles I had was anything fron d-link or atheros based network equipment (drivers dumpout)


----------



## remixedcat (Aug 4, 2019)

Bill_Bright said:


> I'm very familiar with NDA's. I've been bound by many over the last 4+ decades and I'm currently bound by a couple still. But they do not change the facts. You based your claim on one failure of one device from a giant corporation that makes 100s if not 1000s of different devices. That's just silly - especially when there's no evidence of a systemic issue within the company or the products the company makes - which is something you seem to want everyone to believe now.
> 
> I would ask you provide some real "factual" evidence as to why we should avoid TP-Link products. At this point your sample-size-of-one experience is just anecdotal evidence. And anecdotal evidence is not evidence. If unable or unwilling, then I would suggest you adhere to the intent of the "non-disclosure" agreement.
> 
> If it is your _opinion_, based on one failure of one product that all TP-Link products are junk, then fine. You are entitled to your opinion and I support your right to express it. I would just ask you then express it as an opinion, and not as a statement of fact.


Calm down. No need to get too dramatic here... Just stating my experience. You getting dramatic isn't helping things.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 4, 2019)

Its your router


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Jetster said:


> Its your router



Yup its a knock off


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 5, 2019)

So I ended up changing the router.
The support guy had to change between 10 routers and finally got one that worked with ethernet.
Now I get internet without any problems.
Also the adapter was getting hot and i removed it then placed it back in and worked.
So the adapter problem revealed an ethernet problem!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 5, 2019)

GSquadron said:


> So I ended up changing the router.
> The support guy had to change between 10 routers and finally got one that worked with ethernet.
> Now I get internet without any problems.
> Also the adapter was getting hot and i removed it then placed it back in and worked.
> So the adapter problem revealed an ethernet problem!



Go buy a modem


----------

